# Member SheriV pole..........you decide.



## XYZ (Apr 5, 2013)

Newer member with a lot of different opinions.  Let's see what the general AG thinks, discuss.


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## charley (Apr 5, 2013)

....


----------



## SheriV (Apr 5, 2013)

....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 5, 2013)

No cawk 
moderate trim.
she is hot.
I want her.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 5, 2013)

shes my future wife milf


----------



## XYZ (Apr 5, 2013)

We will not be able to verify offical results until I see said "naughty parts" naked in my PM.  Thank you.


----------



## SheriV (Apr 5, 2013)

lol


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## oufinny (Apr 5, 2013)

SheriV, tits of GTFO.


----------



## SheriV (Apr 5, 2013)

I already did tits....so you gtfo


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 5, 2013)

Its that nigger Rob posing as a chick


----------



## SheriV (Apr 5, 2013)

wtf is rob orb?


----------



## SFW (Apr 5, 2013)

Its Clearly a crossdressing dude. Reminded me of buffalo bill in a kimono when i first saw the pics it posted.

Buffalo Bill Dance Goodbye Horses Silence of the Lambs - YouTube


----------



## SheriV (Apr 5, 2013)

it posted?

*crosses sfw off the newds christmas card list*


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 5, 2013)

SheriV said:


> it posted?
> 
> *crosses sfw off the newds christmas card list*



your challenge vid took down before I could get a glimpse of DAT ASS.....

Still waiting.... PM box almost full again   


I would trade newds but from what you said I couldnt "measure" up to Cgrant - waiting on your nudes too for comparison.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 6, 2013)

Sheri has a mangina Sheri has a mangina


----------



## Rednack (Apr 6, 2013)

Stick pussy....


----------



## Saney (Apr 6, 2013)

I wanna flick Sheri's Bean!


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 6, 2013)

i heard but fucking is all the rage these days


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 6, 2013)

Sheri sent me cawk pics, she f^kn hot.


----------



## Intense (Apr 6, 2013)

She/he is a DRSE troll account obviously.


----------



## independent (Apr 6, 2013)

So where do i find pics of her?


----------



## Rednack (Apr 6, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> So where do i find pics of her?


Trannylove.com


----------



## SheriV (Apr 6, 2013)

Intense said:


> She/he is a DRSE troll account obviously.




u mad bro?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 6, 2013)

Capt'n, Saney, Benj, or SFW?

Vote now..............Who is SheriV??


----------



## secdrl (Apr 6, 2013)

SheriV is a man.


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 6, 2013)

A sexy man! With boobs and an inny.


----------



## Watson (Apr 7, 2013)

id hit it, better if she has a cock, still cool if she doesnt.....bottom line, shes funny and ok to have around


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## SheriV (Mar 21, 2016)

I do not approve


----------



## spinyvegeta (Mar 21, 2016)

Seen her, would hit


And go back for seconds


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 22, 2016)

Heels stomping my cock is what I want from her. Then she can nurse me back to health, and call me her good little ducky


----------



## bayou boy (Mar 22, 2016)

dieseljimmy said:


> No cawk
> moderate trim.
> she is hot.
> I want her.


This ? 10!!!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 22, 2016)




----------

